# Tailstock Tool Storage



## akjeff (Jul 7, 2021)

Just made a simple rack out of scrap, to hold the lathes tailstock tools. Helped get rid of a little more clutter, and organize things more. A never-ending battle for me!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 7, 2021)

what is this *organize* thing you speak of ????

my garage shop resembles an IED explosion


----------



## darkzero (Jul 7, 2021)

Nicely done.......but your QCTP holders are upside down!   

Boy do I feel ghetto, I just use a cheap plastic organizer rack from Home Depot mounted to the peg board on my work bench & I was very happy with it. 

I have that same conversion chart from tools4cheap. Man I wish they were still around.


----------



## vocatexas (Jul 7, 2021)

Is that a machine shop or a surgery theater?


----------



## akjeff (Jul 7, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> what is this *organize* thing you speak of ????
> 
> my garage shop resembles an IED explosion


I can definitely relate to that!


----------



## akjeff (Jul 7, 2021)

darkzero said:


> Nicely done.......but your QCTP holders are upside down!
> 
> Boy do I feel ghetto, I just use a cheap plastic organizer rack from Home Depot mounted to the peg board on my work bench & I was very happy with it.
> 
> ...


Wise guy! Actually, I wanted them them to hang heavy end down! That Home Depot organizer looks perfect for the job! I too miss T4C.


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 8, 2021)

akjeff said:


> . A never-ending battle for me!


As much as clutter bugs me, rust bugs me more. I’m envious of you guys who all have your benchtop organizers. If I was to do that my tools would be covered in rust no matter what is sprayed on them.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 8, 2021)

@akjeff now I have another project to do!  darn!  (well done, btw!!)


----------



## ghack (Jul 10, 2021)

I would never reach over the lathe for tools. i think its a bad idea. just sayin.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 10, 2021)

ghack said:


> I would never reach over the lathe for tools.




People reach over the lathe a lot.  Look at Joe Piecyzinski - he files right handed, which means his elbow is directly over top of the spinning chuck.  Each to his own:  I was taught to file on  a lathe left handed, and once the skill is acquired, it works fine.

Since the tailstock only sees tool changes when the lathe is stopped, there is no problem here.


----------



## akjeff (Jul 10, 2021)

Exactly. I make it a point to NEVER wear loose fitting/untucked/unbuttoned shirts. just a snug fitting tee shirt. And I can't imagine ever needing to reach for anything while the lathe is under power. Everyone has their own SOP.


----------



## mpoore10 (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice job. It should be obvious why your QC tool holders are upside down, but maybe not to everyone. I would like to think you would not need any of those items while the lathe was running. I don't see why there is a safety problem unless you are changing centers while the lathe is running and you are wearing a necktie like they used to do in factories. What I like is the note on your DRO with the tool height. I can tell you want to get things done.


----------



## akjeff (Jul 10, 2021)

Thank you sir! No neckties here, I'm a confirmed tee shirt guy. Those old photos make me cringe! Good eye on the tool height. Having the combo of going to a compound free/solid tool post coupled with a DRO has been a game changer. Once the tools are stored in the DRO library, it's a pretty safe bet to turn a part to diameter within .001"-.002" without having to even measure until it's done.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jul 11, 2021)

akjeff said:


> Thank you sir! No neckties here, I'm a confirmed tee shirt guy. Those old photos make me cringe! Good eye on the tool height. Having the combo of going to a compound free/solid tool post coupled with a DRO has been a game changer. Once the tools are stored in the DRO library, it's a pretty safe bet to turn a part to diameter within .001"-.002" without having to even measure until it's done.


Keith Fenner has, or had  t-shirt hanging on the wall in his shop that was ripped off of his body by his lathe. So, don't let your guard down.


----------



## akjeff (Jul 11, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Keith Fenner has, or had  t-shirt hanging on the wall in his shop that was ripped off of his body by his lathe. So, don't let your guard down.


For sure. Never let your guard down.


----------



## Skierdude (Jul 11, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> As much as clutter bugs me, rust bugs me more. I’m envious of you guys who all have your benchtop organizers. If I was to do that my tools would be covered in rust no matter what is sprayed on them.


I feel your pain C-Bag. No way I would leave tooling sitting in an open rack. Living in a high humidity area means high rust too. After a machining session, tooling gets cleaned, oiled and stored in a plastic bag in the tool storage. A real pain when you need to change tools but then I do hate rust.


----------



## akjeff (Jul 12, 2021)

Skierdude said:


> I feel your pain C-Bag. No way I would leave tooling sitting in an open rack. Living in a high humidity area means high rust too. After a machining session, tooling gets cleaned, oiled and stored in a plastic bag in the tool storage. A real pain when you need to change tools but then I do hate rust.


Wow, I'm sure glad I don't have to worry about that. Rust is pretty much a non issue for me.


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 13, 2021)

akjeff said:


> For sure. Never let your guard down.


Alternatively, 

Put the guard down.  Then the t-shirt wont' be able to fall into the spinning part, because the guard will be in the way.


----------



## jwmay (Jul 17, 2021)

This is completely unimportant I'm sure. But what is this thing I circled?


----------



## darkzero (Jul 17, 2021)

jwmay said:


> This is completely unimportant I'm sure. But what is this thing I circled?


Looks like a DTI holder to me. I searched online for the actual name & looks like they're called a snug swivel & holder arm. I had no idea & never heard that before. I've got 3 of them & have never used them once.


----------



## akjeff (Jul 17, 2021)

jwmay said:


> This is completely unimportant I'm sure. But what is this thing I circled?


It's a tool holder with a mounting arm in it, for an indicator. I think the angle makes it look strange, and there was no indicator in it at the time. Edit, Dark Zero beat me to it! That's exactly what it is!


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 17, 2021)

those holders are commonly used ine height gauges and in the old American rocker tool post.


----------

